# Seeking recommendations for multi-purpose trimmer



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

After 5 years of valiant service my 24v Ryobi trimmer is effectively dead. It was a line trimmer/hedge trimmer combo pack with 2 pieces of equipment and 1 common 24v battery purchased for $99 so I got pretty great use out of it at that price point.

My preference is battery operated but am open to a gas powered model if it's the best option.

I am looking for something on a changeable attachments platform, with a landscape blade, string trimmer, and hedge trimmer being among my top needs. I'd like to stay under $300 for the base of this tool. Does anyone know of something that fits this mold?


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

Stihl kombi is my favorite choice here but it's not necessarily a good fit for everyone. It's a little on the pricey side but you get what you pay for.

Echo also makes an interchangeable system and it gets good reviews. However I haven't used it so I can't comment.

Stihl also makes a battery powered unit that uses the kombi attachments. Again I haven't used it but I've heard good things. The kombi attachments are very solid. They will last for years. They are also serviceable unlike most throwaway brands.

I have a gas powered kombi km 130. It's a beast. I run the line trimmer, hedge trimmer, pole saw, edger, blower, and power sweep. A few years ago I got it and my dad checked it out and loved it. He bought a kombi powerhead and we shared the pole saw and power sweep (don't need them often).

It's a steep unitial investment but I didn't buy all the attachments at once. I bought another attachment every few paychecks.

If I was you I'd make a decision based off of the size of your property and your budget. I'd much rather save a little and get the best tool I can afford. It's one of the few areas of life I splurge money wise. I absolutely value and love good tools.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

I have an older Echo 57v trimmer. The newer model doesn't have a removable power head though. You might could find an older one on Amazon (I got mine just after the transition to the non-removable head, tool+battery for $90).


----------



## ram82 (Dec 19, 2018)

ego 56v has some combo deals.not sure if it's under 300$with battery.i switched from stihl to ego.prefer it by a longshot. especially on trimming high branches,I don't have to listen to a loud engine by my head and it's lighter


----------



## Neiltsubota (May 15, 2018)

I am also thinking of purchasing the Ego Family of tools. 
One interesting fact, "...the Ego Backpack blower can only be purchased 'on-line'. The local HD can sell me the string trimmers, powered pole saws, and lawn mowers." ( I don't know why....)


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Milwaukee m18, absolutely love it. Have the string trimmer, blower and just recently bought the new quik lok model and am running my maruyama landscape blade on it. Love that the battery's work my drill, impact driver, circular saw... etc.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

I have the 18v makita stuff and love it. I have the string trimmer, blower. They have trimmers and blowers that take one battery or two. Im running my landscape blade on my 36v trimmer with no problems.

I already had multiple Makita hand tools so that was the platform I stuck with. Similar to @Kmartel and Milwaukee. I dont think you can go wrong with a Makita, Milwaukee or DeWalt, especially if you already have other tools.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

+1 on the Stihl Kombi - Great system and I'd rate my local Stihl dealer as 5 stars for customer service.

Like @Babaganoosh mentioned, it is a heftier investment but worth the peace of mind for quality equipment.


----------



## TrialAndError (Oct 7, 2017)

I have the Stihl Kombi too, and love it. Got the Bed Redefiner attachment for it this spring, and it's great! It used to take several hours to redefine all my mulch beds. I did them all in less than a half hour.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

++ on Kombi


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

TrialAndError said:


> I have the Stihl Kombi too, and love it. Got the Bed Redefiner attachment for it this spring, and it's great! It used to take several hours to redefine all my mulch beds. I did them all in less than a half hour.


Do you think you could cut the initial bed edge with it?


----------



## TrialAndError (Oct 7, 2017)

Babaganoosh said:


> TrialAndError said:
> 
> 
> > I have the Stihl Kombi too, and love it. Got the Bed Redefiner attachment for it this spring, and it's great! It used to take several hours to redefine all my mulch beds. I did them all in less than a half hour.
> ...


I haven't tried it, but I don't think it would work very well on an initial cut.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

At 12KSF, it sounds like your yard is about the same size as mine. Battery power is plenty for my entire yard at 14KSF.

I went Ego Multi-Head with an edger (with 2.5Ah battery) on sale at about $200 at my local HD, a spare string trimmer head for $100 on Amazon, and the backpack blower (sans battery) for $150 on Amazon. So my total trim and cleanup tools cost about $350. I can edge, string-trim, and blow my entire yard on the same battery charge easily. I'll eventually pick up a spare 2.5Ah battery just to be safe.

If you just want a string trimmer, then the Ego carbon fiber model with the self-winding string is pretty sweet. The self-winder is a very nice feature and it is lighter than my Multi-head setup.


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

hsvtoolfool said:


> At 12KSF, it sounds like your yard is about the same size as mine. Battery power is plenty for my entire yard at 14KSF.
> 
> I went Ego Multi-Head with an edger (with 2.5Ah battery) on sale at about $200 at my local HD, a spare string trimmer head for $100 on Amazon, and the backpack blower (sans battery) for $150 on Amazon. So my total trim and cleanup tools cost about $350. I can edge, string-trim, and blow my entire yard on the same battery charge easily. I'll eventually pick up a spare 2.5Ah battery just to be safe.
> 
> If you just want a string trimmer, then the Ego carbon fiber model with the self-winding string is pretty sweet. The self-winder is a very nice feature and it is lighter than my Multi-head setup.


Can you install a landscape blade on the ego? Or is the motor in the head?


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Using the Ego Multi-Head model, yes the Mamayama Landscape Blade works well. I don't think it will work with the Ego Carbon Fiber model with the self-winder head. I've never seen the carbon model with the head removed.

I plan to get the landscape blade soon while Seago is still giving TLF folks a discount. I'm just letting the wallet-pain ebb after buying a backpack sprayer, prodiamine, Celcius, and Certainty. That was a recent owie.

The original reason I bought the Ego Multi-head edger with battery and then added the string trimmer option is because I saw this excellent video by @Ware which demos the Landscape Blade on the Ego...

www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0h1h7Porjw


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

hsvtoolfool said:


> Using the Ego Multi-Head model, yes the Mamayama Landscape Blade works well. I don't think it will work with the Ego Carbon Fiber model with the self-winder head. I've never seen the carbon model with the head removed.
> 
> I plan to get the landscape blade soon while Seago is still giving TLF folks a discount. I'm just letting the wallet-pain ebb after buying a backpack sprayer, prodiamine, Celcius, and Certainty. That was a recent owie.
> 
> ...


It won't work on the carbon fiber model. I bought that one first thinking it was the same and had to return in. Only the Ego multi-head one will work with the landscape blade.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Purchased the ECHO PAS over 4 years ago. Dedicate a 1 gallon gas can to it. Used the pre-measured dose of oil for 1 gallon and mix with non-ethanol gas. Only time I've needed any service was when my bone head 16 year old thought is was ok to lay down in the grass during a thunderstorm. LOL

I have the trimmer, edger, blower, and hedge clippers. Love it. Very reliable, and plenty of power.

Here's a link to it the website for it. 
https://www.echo-usa.com/Products/Pro-Attachment-Series


----------

